# How much honey is in full, depp 10 box?



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

You mean in weight? Ten deep frames full of honey will weigh out at about 40-50 lbs.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The box will weight 90 pounds. The honey will weigh up to 60 pounds. Of course if it's not TOTALLY full, the number goes down from there.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

10 deep frames of capped honey + box will be in the range of 90 pounds. When extracted it will be close to 5 gal. (60 pounds.)


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

My experience has been, that a deep super with 10 frames, fully drawn and fully capped will yield about 5 gallons (60 pounds of honey). Not sure about what the whole super weighs but 80-90 pounds sounds about right. A medium super will yield about 3 ½ gallons of honey (which would be about 42 pounds, honey will usually average about 12 pounds per gal.), so I assume this is what alpha6 was referring to. However, these are approximate averages.
Danny


----------



## rickomatic (Mar 8, 2009)

How many tablespoons is that?


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

How many trips to the flower?


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

*How many tablespoons, How many trips*

16 tbs. to a cup X 2 cups to a pint X 2 pints to a quart X 4 quarts x 5 gallons = 1,280 tablespoons to a deep super (approximately).

20,000 loads x 1 pound of honey x 60 pounds per deep super = 1,200,000 trips (approximately).


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: How many tablespoons, How many trips*

how much lbs of honey roughly is in a 10 frame deep with only 9 frames?


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: How many tablespoons, How many trips*



BayHighlandBees said:


> how much lbs of honey roughly is in a 10 frame deep with only 9 frames?


Based on my observations and weighing a full deep frame of honey 8 lbs. pic is in my link. 10 frames only, full, weighed 80 lbs. I see from others posts the number can range somewhat due to how full the bees fill them. 

A good estimate would be to subtract 8 lbs. :scratch:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

How many beekeepers will there be whining about how much a deep weighs? How many beekeepers will fail to add good handle cleats to their boxes and expect their finger tips to carry the weight?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

We pulled a truckload of maybe the heaviest overall boxes I have ever seen. We weighed the truck and found the average gross was 80 lbs. putting the net at about 60 lbs. or 5 gallons. I suppose it's possible to squeeze another 10 lbs. into a particular box but if you let them get that heavy your not getting supers on in time.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

*Re: How many tablespoons, How many trips*



BayHighlandBees said:


> how much lbs of honey roughly is in a 10 frame deep with only 9 frames?


10 frames = 60 pounds = 6 pounds per frame.
9 frames * 6 pounds = 54 pounds of honey.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: How many tablespoons, How many trips*

Welllllll. Not quite. The frames just keep getting fatter. The boxes I referred to in post #12 actually had 8 frames per 10 frame box.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> How many beekeepers will there be whining about how much a deep weighs? How many beekeepers will fail to add good handle cleats to their boxes and expect their finger tips to carry the weight?


t:


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

thats why I asked. 9 frames in a 10 frame deep would hold more than 10 frames would. Not worried about the weight, just trying to figure out how many bottles I should order for the honey.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Why did MrGreenthumb ask? 
I have wax cardboard nuks that I use to pull honey frames. 5 frames of either deeps or mediums, brushed/shaken of bees, sure is easy to carry in those nuk boxes. 

Off topic, I'm going to move bees this way too. Mark the boxes in order, set up new hive and transfer bees using cardboard nuks. I like the Brushy Mnt wax ones, with divider inserts and screen to easily block entrance during move.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know about the weight. I got 61 lbs off of a bunch of hand picked frames two weeks ago. maybe a super full of them many med depth frames. they where fat frames so I guess you could call some of them frame and a half of over drawn comb. Some of them where light though also.

So it varies depending on how much honey the bees actualy put in the frames.

What I can tell you is be careful if you order bottles who you order them from.

My forst order for bottles came with an estimated shipping charge of around $38.00 I considered this pricy for 100 plastic bottles. Then I got an e-mail notice that said my estimate had been low and actual shipping woudl be over $60.00 ??? Yeah right. I have been shipping crap all over tarnation for years and no way does a box full of air cost $60. Not unless it the size of a washing machine anyway. I placed the order with another company and also got a $60.00 shipping quote but the full price fell in my expected range for cost. The actual shipping was $12.00 and that was reflected in my bill. I got the 100 bottles with caps for $88. Not $180 hand quoted by Company A.

My warning be certain you can trust your supplier. In this case it was the honesty of the supplier in charging me only for the actual shipping. I am not certain Company A would have done the same and charged me nearly $50 more for shipping than I should have been. a mistake or not does not matter to me. I can't afford to pay for mistakes others make.

I am still extremely unhappy with Company A and have told them so. I honestly believe they made a mistake. I also have little doubt they would have ripped me off even after they realized their mistake. After all they notified me it woudl be $60 shipping on a package they had hand verified would only be $12.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Shipping is a major rip off and some of the bee suppliers are really putting the screws to the customer. I am hoping to buy 500 plastic bottles this week. I hope Mann Lake still has free shipping on $100+ orders.
I try to use 8 frames in my 10 frame medium supers. When done with evenly drawn frames the 8 frame super will have big fat frames and I know it will weigh much more than skinny 10 frame supers. Just think about the room that honey will occupy comparing the two methods.
One has to be careful that the frames are drawn out well before spreading them apart. I usually put in 10 frames that were uncapped from the previous extraction and check the progress twice. In doing so I'll take out one frame in the first check and a second during the second check. There is always another super to put these partially filled frames in.
Uncapping the fat frames is much easier for me. No scratcher etc.


----------

